# How would you handle the RV Dealer if this was your money?



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2011)

How would you handle the RV Dealer if this was your money? My review of the 2011 Keystone Alpine 3500 RE that I bought from Holman RV / Holman Motors in Batavia, Ohio includes over 30 discrepancies, and the unit has only been use for about 50 days. Please see: The Problems

My review includes a blog to keep interested parties up-to-date with everything that is occurring in relation to its condition, repair and warranty services from dealerships and Keystone, high resolution photos, a photo video narration and a video narrated with the many problems. Browse: http://www.holmanrv.net - Please click on the Facebook "Like" button at the top of the page.


----------

